# Trivia 11/22



## luckytrim (Nov 22, 2019)

trivia 11/22
DID YOU KNOW...
When the asteroid 2019 SU3 enters our neck of the woods in  2084 it will pass
within 6,000 miles of Earth.


1. Which of these cancelled TV Soap Opera shad the longest run  ?
  a. - Guiding Light
  b. - One Life to Live
  c. - As the World turns
  d. - All My Children
2. What comedian became the first African American performer  to star in a
dramatic series on American television?
(Hint; Alexander "Scotty" Scott ...)
3. Arthur Conan Doyle wrote novels, but he was also a/an ....  what ??
  a. - Physician
  b. - Lawyer
  c. - Architect
  d. - Politician
4. Strange Words are These ; BALUSTRADE ;
  a. - Terrace
  b. - Low barrier
  c. - Narrow balcony
  d. - Fountain with statues
5. On average, what is the gestation length of  horses?
  a. - 141 Days
  b. - 241 Days
  c. - 341 Days
  d. - 441 Days
6. Who Sang That ??
"Put Your Head on My Shoulder" - 1959
7. Which NHL player, who played from 1971-1991, is known as  'The Flower'?
  a. - Henri Richard
  b. - Jean Beliveau
  c. - Mario Lemieux
  d. - Guy Lafleur
8. What word refers to the part of grammar that deals with the  arrangement 
of words in sentence construction?
(Hint; Starts with 'S' ...)

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
When the American Bar Association presented its list of the 25  Greatest
Legal movies, “My Cousin Vinny” was on the list, at #3  !”
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
1. - a
2. - Bill Cosby ("I Spy")
3. - a
4.  - b
5.  - c
6. Paul Anka
7. - d
8. Syntax

TRUTH !!
Here’s the top ten from the list ...

To Kill a Mockingbird (1962)
12 Angry Men (1957)
My Cousin Vinny (1992)
Anatomy of a Murder (1959)
Inherit the Wind (1960)
Witness for the Prosecution (1957)
Breaker Morant (1980)
Philadelphia (1993)
Erin Brockovich (2000)
The Verdict (1990)


----------

